

Nexus4 swinging in and out of stock. Missed it? Get an email once it's back. - hayksaakian


======
hayksaakian
canibuyanexus4.info

disclaimer - this is my site.

also, i won't use your email address for anything other than telling you when
it's back in stock.

~~~
imrank1
why is this needed when google notifies you when it will be available for
sale? I received an email today telling me it will be on sale again.

~~~
hayksaakian
I'm not sure how timely Google's email would be. My understanding was they
sent one 6 hours in advance.

I'm scraping the page every 10 minutes.

